# FUME HOOD TO PAINT BOOTH



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummm...well, it certainly _sounds_ like a good idea, Rick. But I'm having just a wee bit of trouble seeing what you have in mind here... 

Dawg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A lab hood does not equal a spraybooth in any way, shape or form. 

Not that you don't see them used in this way. I have several photos at work of this being done, and the owners wondering why the hood quit working effectively......


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
It's really strange, I posted this topic with pictures a couple months back and got no interest or comment on it over several weeks so I pulled the pictures down as I need the space.
Now that it is gone, it is of interest. Go figure!

Spule4,
Your comments have merit no doubt. however, having spent 30 years in a business designing, building and installing 
commercial and industrial systems for fume, vapor, and partical extraction and filtration I felt I was qualified to cobble something 
together in my garage to suck out some water base paint vapor







.

Thanks for the interest.
Rick Marty


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Rick- 

Waterbase, spot on. I think we both know as long as you do not gum up your fan you know as well as I do that you should be OK for the small amount of vapor. 

The last two lab hoods where someone decided to paint in them I ran into (commercial and educational) were solvent. The commercial (Japanese owned household name automotive company) one had about 1/4" of overspray everywhere! 

Just felt the need to state something after the infamous stove hood and the plastic sheet spraybooth designs floating around....


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Spule 4,
To clear up a possible misunderstanding, the fume hood was a totally enclosed, with door, bio box that was never used, approx, 3' wide 2.5' high and 2' deep.
I cut the top out of it and laid it on it's back, added a filter rack and used an out of air stream, non sparking fan from an old paint booth. I haven't bothered running 
air flow readings on the opening as the capture velocity seemed good enough for casual/occasional use. The hood/booth is made from clear Acrlyic but again all I will 
be using it for is water based products. One thing about it, it lets in a lot of light.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty- 

Wow, size was about right for a small home booth. I have dealt with these to spray rooms that can hold up to six 1:1 freightcars. More bad than good. And plenty of good booths made bad when they pile up junk inside, never clean (or even check) the fan, or even put speakers or a telephone in one!  

You changed the fan, but most bio hoods have less draw than fume hoods from memory, but it has been a decade since I last checked a bio (chemo) hood, we just don't get calls on them. But then, the small volume of an airburush often will not need the NFPA 100 FPM face velocity or ACGIH recommended capture rates to control overspray and vapor. 

Yes, clear top and walls would do wonders for light too. Sounds like it should work well for you.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

The only thing we were warned about using fume hoods w. paint, is that fire is a probability, due to motor sparking after paint buildup. Consider however, we were using aircraft-type paints, some of which sure smelled volatile. Since the area was well-supplied with both paint booths and fume hoods, only a few young-engineer types would do spraypainting (from cans) under the fume hood. And when I caught 'em, I reported 'em for safety violations.







Hence it only happened once per new crop. 

Les


----------

